# Th0rn0's Contact with water!



## Th0rn0 (Jul 25, 2009)

So, finally I have.. Or Had the money to get watercooling. As far as I know I have got everything I need. here is what I bought:

MP220 Radiator (pre-owned) - 20 quid
MP355 10w Pump (pre-owned) - 25 quid
XSPC Res top for Pump - 20 quid
3 meters of XPSC 1/2" Tubing - 3 quid
6 1/2 high flow G1/4 Barbs - 6 quid
F1 UV Blue coolant - 7 quid
EK Supreme water block, Acetel top - 40 quid


Just need mount screws... any ideas?

The plan is to mount the rad to the top of my face. It does support it as it is compatible with the mounting holes in the NZXT Tempest. I also plan on painting the inside of my case.

Keep ya posted


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 25, 2009)

wouldn't it be better to mount the rad to the case instead of your face?
rofl

Can't wait for some pics


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 25, 2009)

sigh. I posted this at a lan. Very tired... Mis type 

Yes I will mount eh rad to the top of the case. NOT my face


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 25, 2009)

wow, some cracking prices there mate.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 25, 2009)

Second hand or chilledpcs.co.uk

I was going to get the EK Supreme second hand too but for a extra fiver I didnt think it was worth it. Not only that the guy who I was supposed to be buying it off was fucking me around.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 27, 2009)

Subscribed, sounds like its gonna be a nice build.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 28, 2009)

Update:

Hopefully my watercooling will come today. Pics will follow. Then to gut my case and paint... Woot


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 28, 2009)

Th0rn0 said:


> The plan is to mount the rad to the top of my face.




Sigged...


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh dear... I have become infamous now 

UPDATES LULZ:

I have recieved a package from UPS this morning nice and early... 9am to be exact. I'm not due to immerge from bed for atleast another 4 hours. Anyway, I opened the package and recieve my Res, Waterblock, coolant and 30cm of tubing. No barbs and not enough tubing. I've contacted ChilledPCs.co.uk and they say the barbs are sent separately to ensure the package gets to me ASAP. And the missing tubing is a mystery.

Ah just recieved another email, they will dispatch another 3 meter via royal mail today free of charge. Sweet. Chilledpcs.co.uk are the shit tbh 

So I cant really start until tomorrow now  Or whenever my tubing comes. Pics will follow.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 28, 2009)

Well at least you can get your radiator fitted and you block top installed


----------



## Inioch (Jul 28, 2009)

Always nice to see someone with a Tempest. Subscribed to see how I'll do it some day...


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## From_Nowhere (Jul 28, 2009)

Definitely keeping an eye on this thread. I've worked on a NZXT Tempest case before, and wish I had one to mess around with. 

You are also the first person on TPU I've ever quoted in my signature.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 28, 2009)

I may gut my case today even though I cant really start while tomorrow. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 28, 2009)

woot! I can has barbs!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 28, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing how this turns out.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey Th0rn0! Your rig is going to look mint with the watercooling. If you need help with a couple things don't hesitate PMing me. 

Can't wait to see the final on this!


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback peeps! 

Yea, my rig is currently set out on top of its box. Its running caseless ftl. I'm just uploading pictures now. Later tonight I may sand this beast then start with the paint tomorrow. Still waiting on my rivet gun and LEDs to turn up. Dam my back is fucked up atm. I need a proper table to my bed or the floor.

Pics to follow.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 28, 2009)

Ok, picatures 

My 24 pin extender:





Just a quick shot of my case and interior





I lol'd at this. While taking my PC apart I found some right beasts living in my case!









It was fucking huge!













I accidently squashed the bee when I laid my case on top of it 

Now teh mounting ideas I had:






















And finally, what my rig looks like atm >_>


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 28, 2009)

Oooo... Th0rn0's house 

Looking good matey... making me want water again  .... Nar, i'll keep Air, tis cold up ere in Wakefield 

Good luck mate!


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 28, 2009)

Tis cold down here in barnsley 

Just gutted the case. Considering whether I should go ahead and take all the rivets out or just paint as is.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 28, 2009)

and as a FYI, th0rn0's house or room is incredibaly dusty and messy. Even more so that there is just parts everywhere now.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 28, 2009)

squishy bee 

Looking good.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdqoY5VKV3U

Video log.


----------



## Duxx (Jul 29, 2009)

Prolly could start an animal shelter in there, if you would stop killing everything still living..   Looking good though, tempted to go water with the 100 degree temps in Seattle, disgusting weather.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 29, 2009)

Th0rn0 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdqoY5VKV3U
> 
> Video log.


I always enjoy video logs, They add a more personal touch


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 29, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I always enjoy video logs, They add a more personal touch



Yea hence why I do them 

Second log. FLASHY!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCXx_V7d9gU

*DISCLAIMER* I take no reasonabilty for the shock you recieve when watching this vid. I am rather odd


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 30, 2009)

Mate, I may be joining you soon - just got a PA120.3 on the cheap. ffs. lol.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 30, 2009)

cheap parts ftw! cant say the same for women... STDs FTL


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 30, 2009)

I'll upload some more vids and images when my downloads are done. Word of warning though. I was stupid and didnt were a repirator while painting. Getting high off fumes FTW.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 30, 2009)

K next 2 logs.

Painting:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lebopgk0Pnk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dvbss1Q3-is


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 31, 2009)

I'll upload more pics when my camera is charged. here is a Light show 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_UUWYYedOI


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 31, 2009)

when you get bored of WaterCooling, let me know 

What are them lights? links?


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 31, 2009)

I wont get bored of watercooling. Probs wont sell it either. I spent enough on it already . Was preparation really for quad core an just to keep my ocupied over the holidays.

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/138694 LEDs
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/51686 Blue Cathodes. I also got my Green cathodes from there.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 1, 2009)

So, I have got my tubing today. Going to start reassembling my case and setting up my loop.

Just a few questions though:

How exacly would I fill the loop? I mean I know I have to put the water into my res but do I need to fill my res, turn my pump on and off, then re fill res?

And I'm setting my loop up like this: Pump>Res>CPU>Rad. This ok?


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 1, 2009)

You need to put as much as you can in, run it, stop it, then fill it even more.

I'm going for " Res > Pump > Rad > CPU > Res ". That way the cool water gets straight onto the CPU. I think pumping into the Res would be a bad idea...


----------



## rampage (Aug 1, 2009)

i personly dont think it matteras wich way the loop goes as it is a closed loop system, ive found what ever gives you the least impeded flow will work best every time


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 1, 2009)

My PA120.3 arrived today. When i got home from work and saw the box I thought id had a fucking snooker queue delivered. This things got some meat to it, I tell you.

As soon as I get my bike / insure it, im going H20 I think. Talk me into it thorno


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 1, 2009)

do you think i can fit an ennea-rad in a simple,cheap case, to use it as a radbox?


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 1, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> My PA120.3 arrived today. When i got home from work and saw the box I thought id had a fucking snooker queue delivered. This things got some meat to it, I tell you.
> 
> As soon as I get my bike / insure it, im going H20 I think. Talk me into it thorno



Your E-peen will be huge.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 1, 2009)

Im sold.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 1, 2009)

Sweet. Right mounted my rad. It *just* misses my 140mm fans. Now to have some food as I can't do anything atm due to me having the shakes.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 1, 2009)

teaser


----------



## MKmods (Aug 1, 2009)

I like the design/flow of the hoses, Nice job.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 1, 2009)

Got it leak testing now. Seems leakless 

The pump isn't silent though. Its not unbearable mind. ITs alot quieter then my HSF on full RPM. I can hear the water in my CPU block though. Not sure if thats good or not. Oh well


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 1, 2009)

If you can hear the water running / gushing then theres still air in the loop. Bleed it MOAR 

Good way is to rock your case from side to side, tap the tubes, wiggle the pump, etc etc.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for that Kyle  will do that nao.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 1, 2009)

Make sure your res cap is off to let the air out


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 1, 2009)

Well that worked 

No more dripping/running/gushing water.

Well there is still alittle, But I over filled the res and I cant tip it without getting water EVERYWHERE


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 1, 2009)

use a straw to take some out then


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 1, 2009)

awww man...


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 1, 2009)

dont get it in your mouth, just suck it up the straw like 3/4 of the way, cap it off with your tongue / finger and empty it back into the bottle.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 1, 2009)

hmm. I just need straws


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 1, 2009)

hmm, someone has just pointed this out to me. IS it alright to lay my case down flat while transporting it (to LANs) not it has watercooling?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 1, 2009)

if the air doesnt want to move, snip the hose near the air bubble with your fingertip, or gently press the hose together. that should help. also shutting the rig on and off in 10/10 sec speed can help.

if your reservoir is closed tightly, and every part is fixed in place, it should be no problem to transport...


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 2, 2009)

w00t first boot with full system. Temps are 29c/31c.

Not too bad seen as I was hitting around 45 idle. Going to just OCCT it and see what happens


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice gear!

Always wanted to go water but I'm to poor : [

I read you're going to go for a quad core, will you be selling the  e8200?


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 2, 2009)

I might be selling yes. Or I might just use it in a lan rig. This rig is so fucking heavy now its unreal.

As for progress. I'm almost done. Will try and upload Pics now.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 2, 2009)

Awesome.

Love build pictures.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh lol. I have made the biggest rookie mistake ever!

Just finishing my rig, sorted the cathodes and LEDs. I decided to check the temps. They were running at like 70c. I was like WTF. Checked everything to find my pump wasn't turning on. I panic and start trying things. I took a quick five min breather and came back in. Instantly saw that I disconnected my pump from the PSU. Biggest rookie mistake ever. Crisis evaded


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 2, 2009)

I did the same with my Cosmos haha, kinda like "wtf, water cooling is meant to be the shit! why dont you work?!?!" Then you realise and its like *facepalm* haha.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 2, 2009)

well I would upload pics but I'm getting pings of around 1000ms. Will sort it later.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 2, 2009)

Finally, I am finished. just a little more cable management but I cant be arsed now. I've been up since 9 and was working on it all day yesturday.

Well what can I say, so many cables it wasnt even funny! Seriously. Too many cables! 

Also a big thanks to everyone! Uploading Videos and Pictures. Here are the pictures:


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 2, 2009)

That looks mint mate, not too much tubing, nothing too crazy. lovely


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xijpH_ed0gA


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Follow up:

Been running solid for the past 2 days. No errors or problems. My PC seems a little load, but the fan controller I installed does nothing to help. The pump isn't too loud but it can be heard.

The temps aint too bad. 30c @ idle (was around 40c on air). I upped to volts on my CPU 1.3v and was running @ 3.5ghz. Still tweaking the bios as its a lil unstable. My temps never pass 40c when been tested by OCCT Linpack which is a significant improvement on the 65c I was getting on air so that makes me happy 

So yea, I'm quite happy with the results. There is a few things I'm not happy with like the noise but that will be fixed in my next project (hint hint  ).

Thanks too all that were involved!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 5, 2009)

im on professional water now,too! my heatkiller 3.0 and magicool 700 litres 1.7 bar pump definetly lighten up my temps... im now on 35c idle up to 50 during 97% wcg load and warm days. soon i will replace my thermatake rads with a mora

edit: thorno update your rig ;-) youre now on water! you should be proud of taking the task


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 5, 2009)

They revoltec fans?


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 5, 2009)

yes they are


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 5, 2009)

I have two of them, black with white LED's. GOing to be using them on my Rad, along with 4 more. But it's £25 for 4! Where'd you get them?


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 5, 2009)

ebuyer. I think they were around 7 quid. Fantastic Fans though a little loud.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 5, 2009)

Meh, i like loudness  ... means their working! Louder the better.

Yea, there the same price on ebuyer and scan, but ebuyer postage is £10 and scans is free


----------



## DrOctopus (Aug 5, 2009)

Dude, congrats! that loop is soo clean, not too much tubing. Looks sweeet.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 5, 2009)

yea Ebuyer is good, until you get to to the postage...

I'm also looking at taking all the cathodes out. Cut down on the wiring. Might get some UV in there instead. But the LEDs reflect off the tubing well making the liquid seem 2 toned which is nice. Hmm, Choices. Might Get a new Case instead. I'mma have a look 

And thanks DrOctopus. If you need any help on your loop just ask


----------



## Inioch (Aug 5, 2009)

Great looking setup dude! Congrats. 
So, how did you feel about setting up a loop in the Tempest? Any major troubles, good things, tips?


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 5, 2009)

Um, no troubles really. Where to mount the pump and thats about it. Also you cant fit any fans to push air through the radiator due to the mobo been in the way. But the 2 140mm do their job fine.

Oh and my case now weighs a ton. That is the other problem . Nothing else really. Its a large enough case, mount however. It was ez for me. and there is still plenty of room.


----------

